# DMCRYPT + SSD + TRIM: Wie Kernel Parameter? [solved]

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Kleines Problem, ich hab mir jetzt zum ersten mal SSD's geholt und die sind verschlüsselt.

Ab Kernel 3.1 und cryptsetup 1.4.0 sollte Trim funktionieren!

Da ich nix in der Gentoo Wiki gefunden habe, hab ich bei Archlinux und Ubuntu nachgeschlagen dort steht man solle den Parameter

```
cryptdevice=/dev/mapper/root:root:allow-discards
```

anhängen, was ich auch getan habe.

Trotzdem sagt mir ein Manuelles TRIM das die Operation nicht unterstützt würde

```
gentoo ssd # fstrim /

fstrim: /: FITRIM ioctl failed: Die Operation wird nicht unterstützt
```

```
gentoo ~ # equery l cryptsetup

 * Searching for cryptsetup ...

[IP-] [  ] sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.4.1:0

gentoo ~ # equery l gentoo-sources

 * Searching for gentoo-sources ...

[IP-] [  ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.2.6:3.2.6

```

Kann mir jemand sagen was da nicht funzt?

----------

## disi

Hier in den Release Notes steht, man solle das beim Oeffnen bzw. Entschluessen angeben:

http://code.google.com/p/cryptsetup/wiki/Cryptsetup140

```
cryptsetup luksOpen --allow-discards /dev/sdb test_disk
```

----------

## root_tux_linux

Ist mir bekannt, aber es geht ja um die root Partition und da hab ich wie erwähnt das hier gelesen z.B. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> As of linux version 3.1, support for dm-crypt TRIM pass-through can be toggled upon device creation or mount with dmsetup. Support for this option also exists in cryptsetup version 1.4.0 and up. To add support during boot, you will need to add ":allow-discards" to the cryptdevice option. The option should look like this:
> 
> cryptdevice=/dev/mapper/root:root:allow-discards

 

Quelle: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/System_Encryption_with_LUKS

Dann sollte es doch mit der root partition gehen oder versteh ich was falsch?

----------

## disi

Ist das in der /etc/crypttab?

Das wird nicht klappen, die Partition ist doch verschluesselt. Die Option muesste in das initrd Skript? Wie hier auf der inoffiziellen Wiki: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/DM-Crypt

//edit: oh ne, grub  :Smile: 

----------

## root_tux_linux

Jap, sollte in die Grub, aber irgendwie bewirkt das bei mir mal garnichts...

Keine Ahnung wieso  :Sad: 

----------

## bell

Wenn es die / Partition ist wird diese ja in der initramfs geöffnet. Dh. Du musst die initramfs auspacken, die Skripte dort anpassen und anschließend wieder packen.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *bell wrote:*   

> Wenn es die / Partition ist wird diese ja in der initramfs geöffnet. Dh. Du musst die initramfs auspacken, die Skripte dort anpassen und anschließend wieder packen.

 

Das probier ich das mal  :Smile: 

----------

## root_tux_linux

initramfs.scripts von  genkernel beherrscht trim!

Einfach  root_trim=yes in grub eintragen  :Smile: 

Komischerweise ist die Option nirgends dokumentiert und ich fand sie auch nur per zufall weil ich das initramfs.scripts angeguckt habe  :Smile: 

----------

## Josef.95

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Komischerweise ist die Option nirgends dokumentiert...

 

 *man genkernel wrote:*   

>  root_trim=(yes|no)
> 
>            Enables TRIM support for a Luks-based root device. Only useful with SSD setups. Have a look at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TRIM for more information.

   :Wink: 

Hätte ich so ohne den Tipp von bell aber auch nicht gewusst.

----------

## tulali

welche ssd benutzt du in kombination mit welcher verschlüsselung?

wie ist die geschwindigkeit so?

----------

## tulali

huhu?

----------

## meyerm

 *tulali wrote:*   

> huhu?

 +1  :Wink: 

----------

## root_tux_linux

Hi, sorry für die späte Antwort...

Ich hab zwei OCZ Vertex 3 und nutze aes-xts-plain.

EDIT:

Hier ein paar Werte mit 3.3.0.

boot - unverschlüsselt

```
/dev/sda1:

 Timing cached reads:   5546 MB in  2.00 seconds = 2773.35 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads: 200 MB in  0.44 seconds = 459.70 MB/sec

```

root - verschlüsselt

```
/dev/sda3:

 Timing cached reads:   5024 MB in  2.00 seconds = 2512.01 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads: 1246 MB in  3.00 seconds = 415.22 MB/sec

```

Jetzt, frag ich mich wieso die Performance mit dem 3.3 besser ist oO

----------

## cryptosteve

Sorry für die Leichenschänderei,

aber ich wollte Dich mal fragen, ob Du das Setup nach einem Jahr immer noch fährst. Hat es sich bewährt?

Und hast Du Deine SSD vollverschlüsselt, oder einen Bereich wg. Wear-Leveling freigelassen?

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> Sorry für die Leichenschänderei,
> 
> aber ich wollte Dich mal fragen, ob Du das Setup nach einem Jahr immer noch fährst. Hat es sich bewährt?
> 
> Und hast Du Deine SSD vollverschlüsselt, oder einen Bereich wg. Wear-Leveling freigelassen?

 

Ja, hab noch immer das selbe Setup

Ja, hat sich bewährt

Ja, Vollverschlüsselung bis auf /boot natürlich

----------

